# INFJs and Te.



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

(Just so we're clear I'm using Myer-Briggs typing even though I'm talking about functions.)

So I've been told before that INFJ's vulnerable function is Te and that I should feel uncomfortable around Te-users because they're my "supervisors", and feel comfortable and relaxed around Ti-users because we have it in common but past experiences definitely contradict that. My ex-boyfriend was an ENTJ and this girl I have a big crush on is an INTJ. (I can't stand ISTJs and ESTJs for long periods of time but it's a Si problem not a Te one.) On the other end, I find ESTPs and ISTPs scary as hell (the combination of Se and Ti) and ENTPs would drain me in under two seconds of being around one.

I've said before that Te to me is like a mace, it can hurt but it can't kill me where Ti might be fascinating and have this sort of pull on me but it feels like a sharp object that could stab me and leave me bleeding.

So my question is: is there any base to what that person told me or in the end is it just a matter of personal preference?


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

Trust your experience that informs you that the *NJ world* is your home.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

another possibility is you might be a INTJ...I was mistyped as INFJ for a long time because I'm close to the middle on T&F and tests can end up in either direction depending on test wording and how I feel like answering questions where both answers sound accurate. my strong aversion to Fe and Ti is what helped me correct that mistyping...strong aversion on an etiquette level. when I feel like someone left me "bleeding" and deeply harmed it's often because they tried to use Fe or Ti repeatedly around me and that behavior doesn't overlap with my innate sense of etiquette even remotely.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm ok with Ti although strong Ti users are unpleasant to me.



vhaydenlv said:


> I've said before that Te to me is like a mace, it can hurt but it can't kill me where Ti might be fascinating and have this sort of pull on me but it feels like a sharp object that could stab me and leave me bleeding.


That's exactly how I feel about Te. There are two functions I'm wary towards: Fi and Te, but unlike Fi which I'm straight up disdainful of, I have fear and respect for Te. Te users are black holes that draw me in only to destroy me once they've got me in their grip.

Why are we intrigued/attracted by certain functions/users when we know they will hurt us?


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

cuddle bun said:


> another possibility is you might be a INTJ...I was mistyped as INFJ for a long time because I'm close to the middle on T&F and tests can end up in either direction depending on test wording and how I feel like answering questions where both answers sound accurate. my strong aversion to Fe and Ti is what helped me correct that mistyping...strong aversion on an etiquette level. when I feel like someone left me "bleeding" and deeply harmed it's often because they tried to use Fe or Ti repeatedly around me and that behavior doesn't overlap with my innate sense of etiquette even remotely.


I highly doubt I was mistyped, I've read enough on all the types and functions to be fairly certain of that. I have an INTJ friend so I can tell the differences and no I'm not an INTJ. She's straight up disdainful of Fe where I truly can't relate to descriptions of Fi nor Te. I can't say that I have an aversion for Ti, it's more like a fear. My aversion goes toward Si.


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

vhaydenlv said:


> I highly doubt I was mistyped, I've read enough on all the types and functions to be fairly certain of that. I have an INTJ friend so I can tell the differences and no I'm not an INTJ. She's straight up disdainful of Fe where I truly can't relate to descriptions of Fi nor Te. I can't say that I have an aversion for Ti, it's more like a fear. My aversion goes toward Si.


with that extra info it does sound like INTJ is not your type, I agree


----------



## cuddle bun (Jun 2, 2017)

now I wonder if you might be ENFJ.
ENFJ has Si 7th in the function stack which is the function that we often feel a strong aversion for.
ENFJ has Ti 4th in the function stack and it is very common to feel fearful of that 4th function.

in my INTJ function stack for example....I have what feels like strong aversion to Fe (7th) and I am often fearful of situations where I would get a lot of sensory input from the outside world (Se, 4th)


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

Daiz said:


> I'm ok with Ti although strong Ti users are unpleasant to me.
> 
> That's exactly how I feel about Te. There are two functions I'm wary towards: Fi and Te, but unlike Fi which I'm straight up disdainful of, I have fear and respect for Te. Te users are black holes that draw me in only to destroy me once they've got me in their grip.


I can definitely relate to the black hole feeling of Te, is it weird that I tend to find it soothing? I think what I like about Te-users is that they don't need me. They're busy doing their own stuff, we hang out, no pressure and their very down-to-earth nature is easy. They either like you or they don't. They choose to hang out with you or they don't. They know what they want and will do the work to get it. If they choose you, they choose you, that's it, case closed.

Some of this could also be said about Ti-users, the difference I think is the sheer bluntness and insensitivity, they tend to hit where it hurts whereas with Te-users it's always a half-miss. It might hurt anyway but I won't feel this overwhelming urge to run the other way. I've done that a couple of time with xSTPs. The guy would say something that shouldn't even hurt me that badly to begin with yet I would just flat out drop everything and never look back.

Like, for a Te-user the problem is what I'm doing wrong, I can fix that, I can improve myself and often enough the Te-user will be willing to help, for a Ti-user it feels like the problem is straight-up me and who I am as a person (like Fi to some extent) but I can't fix that,_ they_ don't think I can fix it and so I just run.



Daiz said:


> Why are we intrigued/attracted by certain functions/users when we know they'll will hurt us?


I wish I knew. I'm obsessed with Ti and it's not good.


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

cuddle bun said:


> now I wonder if you might be ENFJ.
> ENFJ has Si 7th in the function stack which is the function that we often feel a strong aversion for.
> ENFJ has Ti 4th in the function stack and it is very common to feel fearful of that 4th function.
> 
> in my INTJ function stack for example....I have what feels like strong aversion to Fe (7th) and I am often fearful of situations where I would get a lot of sensory input from the outside world (Se, 4th)


Yeah as I was writing that post it popped into my mind too. But I have a very difficult relationship with my Se. Like I'm the type of person that can get sick from too much sensory input. If I'm feeling sick in a bus for example it's either the movements of the bus, or the crowd. I can fix both by listening to loud rock music, go figure. Plus I have an ENFJ friend and I can't really relate to how she uses Fe nor the extroversion. This Christmas, I spent two weeks straight alone... plus I doubt my INTJ friend would put herself through hours and hours of talking with me if I was a Fe-dom, she hates them and she keeps saying that my Fe is fine because I use my Ti to compensate for it when I talk with her.


----------



## ElectricSlime (Nov 25, 2016)

IEIs abhor Te and EIIs appreciate it greatly in others, they don't mind help with it whereas Te makes IEIs feel insecure. It's the reverse for EIIs and Se.

So the question you have to ask yourself is: Are you Te seeking or Se seeking. Who would best complement you without stepping on your toes, LSE or SLE ?

And in Socionics Se isn't sensory input like in JCF so much as volitional pressure and attention to power dynamic. So forget that MBTI Inferior Se thing.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

vhaydenlv said:


> Yeah as I was writing that post it popped into my mind too. But I have a very difficult relationship with my Se. Like I'm the type of person that can get sick from too much sensory input. If I'm feeling sick in a bus for example it's either the movements of the bus, or the crowd. I can fix both by listening to loud rock music, go figure. Plus I have an ENFJ friend and I can't really relate to how she uses Fe nor the extroversion. This Christmas, I spent two weeks straight alone... plus I doubt my INTJ friend would put herself through hours and hours of talking with me if I was a Fe-dom, she hates them and she keeps saying that my Fe is fine because I use my Ti to compensate for it when I talk with her.


ENFJ and INTJ (I am guessing she is a Socionic ILI, though I know some MBTI INTJs prefer Socionic LII) form a supervisory relationship, so spending too much time around an ENFJ tends to be hard for us. I get along with almost anyone, but ENFJs quickly wear me out.

The idea of a fear of Ti is an interesting one. For me, strong Fi is more a headache than anything, since I have to usually watch how I handle these folks. I have a strong active fear of Fe, but Fi is more a mild nuisance.


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

PiT said:


> ENFJ and INTJ (I am guessing she is a Socionic ILI, though I know some MBTI INTJs prefer Socionic LII) form a supervisory relationship, so spending too much time around an ENFJ tends to be hard for us. I get along with almost anyone, but ENFJs quickly wear me out.
> 
> The idea of a fear of Ti is an interesting one. For me, strong Fi is more a headache than anything, since I have to usually watch how I handle these folks. I have a strong active fear of Fe, but Fi is more a mild nuisance.


Oh yeah, definitely about the ENFJ-INTJ dynamic. She said the same to me once or twice, that Fe-doms scare her.


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

ElectricSlime said:


> IEIs abhor Te and EIIs appreciate it greatly in others, they don't mind help with it whereas Te makes IEIs feel insecure. It's the reverse for EIIs and Se.
> 
> So the question you have to ask yourself is: Are you Te seeking or Se seeking. Who would best complement you without stepping on your toes, LSE or SLE ?
> 
> And in Socionics Se isn't sensory input like in JCF so much as volitional pressure and attention to power dynamic. So forget that MBTI Inferior Se thing.


If my only choices are LSE or SLE, LSE will get on my toes first every time, but it's more a Si-thing than it is about Te. If my choices are LIE or SLE, it's more a 50-50 chance which one will drive me nuts first. I've been thinking about it, and it's all about context. They both makes me feel insecure but for different reasons. The difference being that with LIE it's never about me, if there's a problem it's something I'm doing, I can fix it. With SLE or SLI, the problem always feels personal, it's me, it's who I am. It's not something I can fix, _they_ don't think I can fix it so I don't even bother trying.

Ultimately, LIE will probably always end up stepping on my toes sooner rather than later, it's never gonna be easy or fulfilling, they tend to be perfectionists and control-freaks but I have experience with it, I can stand my ground. They're overrated and full of themselves but in the end they're just as small and scared as the rest of us. With SLE though it has the potential to be awesome _but_ if they do step on my toes, it gets to the point where it has the potential to crush me because of one simple truth, most of them just don't give a fuck, and even when they do it usually feels like they don't, so I end up running the other way.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

vhaydenlv said:


> Oh yeah, definitely about the ENFJ-INTJ dynamic. She said the same to me once or twice, that Fe-doms scare her.


Would that be due to the INTJ feeling like they constantly have to guess what the ENFJ wants all the time so as not to unintentionally trample all over the ENFJ ideas of what's acceptable/appropriate? I can think of no other reason to fear Fe.


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

Daiz said:


> Would that be due to the INTJ feeling like they constantly have to guess what the ENFJ wants all the time so as not to unintentionally trample all over the ENFJ ideas of what's acceptable/appropriate? I can think of no other reason to fear Fe.


Word for word, yes. She keeps saying that she never knows what they want from her and she's always afraid they might explode in her face if she guesses incorrectly. Like playing charades with a ticking-bomb.


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

INFJ seem to get things done fairly efficiently. I don't know why they would dislike Te.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

clem said:


> INFJ seem to get things done fairly efficiently. I don't know why they would dislike Te.


You must not be speaking about IEI's then? "Fairly efficient" plus IEI doesn't exist, unless it is about emotional manipulation.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

clem said:


> INFJ seem to get things done fairly efficiently. I don't know why they would dislike Te.


I have an INFJ friend who is very efficient and well-organised but I struggle with efficiency. I plan things well if given lots of time in advance to do so but spur of the moment? Not so much. And my INTJ ex-boss' biggest complaint about me was that while I did good work, I did it slowly.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Do what now? What's your actual MBTI type?


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

I see. I know some IEI and they are good at school so I always assumed they also worked fast. I notice they are good at deep analysis, but perhaps fall behind on regular clerical tasks. They are very good at comforting people and making them feel better. That can be work too in the therapy field.


----------



## clem (Jun 10, 2017)

I tried watching carefully an INFJ working and I noticed that introverted intuition tends to be very involuntary and can sidetrack someone with irrelevant thoughts and realizations.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

vhaydenlv said:


> I can definitely relate to the black hole feeling of Te, is it weird that I tend to find it soothing? I think what I like about Te-users is that they don't need me. They're busy doing their own stuff, we hang out, no pressure and their very down-to-earth nature is easy. They either like you or they don't. They choose to hang out with you or they don't. They know what they want and will do the work to get it. If they choose you, they choose you, that's it, case closed.


At some point they'll try to guide your actions and critique what you're doing from their Te, which is what is so unpleasant about Te for Ti users. It's like they are infringing on your freedom by trying to provide their Te 'guidance' for you, which sometimes comes off as criticisms. If you haven't ever felt this, then perhaps you don't value Ti. 



vhaydenlv said:


> Some of this could also be said about Ti-users, the difference I think is the sheer bluntness and insensitivity, they tend to hit where it hurts whereas with Te-users it's always a half-miss. It might hurt anyway but I won't feel this overwhelming urge to run the other way.
> 
> ...
> 
> I wish I knew. I'm obsessed with Ti and it's not good.


Sounds like Ti could be your PoLR. Would explain the stinging feelings and the obsession. 

As I'm reading this my experiences as a Ti introvert are nothing like your own, so I'm beginning to think you might be mistyped as others in this thread have also commented. IEE perhaps. xNFPs attempting to type themselves into xNFJs and stubbornly persisting with this mistype for years is a well known phenomenon in these typology communities.


----------



## Sylas (Jul 23, 2016)

clem said:


> I tried watching carefully an INFJ working and I noticed that introverted intuition tends to be very involuntary and can sidetrack someone with irrelevant thoughts and realizations.


That's a problem for every irrational intuitive type. All four of them are "Tactical" and "Irrational" and have a lowered ability to tie their activities together and streamline them towards some goal, so they end up getting sidetracked a lot, wasting time and effort without much progress. This becomes an especially difficult challenge in life for those intuitive irrational who are also of the less organized and more scattered enneagram types like Type 7 or 9.


----------



## Fox hidden in the woods (Dec 10, 2017)

clem said:


> I tried watching carefully an INFJ working and I noticed that introverted intuition tends to be very involuntary and can sidetrack someone with irrelevant thoughts and realizations.


I call b*llsh*t on that.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Daiz said:


> Would that be due to the INTJ feeling like they constantly have to guess what the ENFJ wants all the time so as not to unintentionally trample all over the ENFJ ideas of what's acceptable/appropriate? I can think of no other reason to fear Fe.


Dealing with Fe feels like I have a knife at my throat, because I have to force myself to think about how other people will perceive what I say, and this is not natural or comfortable for me to do. It makes me extremely paranoid in dealing with other people, as most people are more talented at it than I am and therefore constitute potential threats to my well-being.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

PiT said:


> Dealing with Fe feels like I have a knife at my throat, because I have to force myself to think about how other people will perceive what I say, and this is not natural or comfortable for me to do. It makes me extremely paranoid in dealing with other people, as most people are more talented at it than I am and therefore constitute potential threats to my well-being.


I feel like any time you and I interact, it's just us scowling at each other and whispering "i dont understand ur ways but i do know they r BAD" but i don't mind this and find it amusing tbh

That said, what is the point of saying something if you don't care about being understood?! Like, communication is the exchange of information, right? If you don't care whether the other party receives your information correctly, and see considering how your info will be received as nothing more than a tedious chore only to be bothered with around Fe users, then a) how important is that info and b) why bother communicating at all? 

What do you do with Fi users? Just randomly say stuff without thinking about how the other person will receive it and then go along your merry way, leaving a trail of confusion and disaster behind you? I know INTJs, so I know that's not what happens, but how do you ensure you're understood around non-Fe users without constantly anticipating how they'll take what you're saying? What method are you using?


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

Daiz said:


> I feel like any time you and I interact, it's just us scowling at each other and whispering "i dont understand ur ways but i do know they r BAD" but i don't mind this and find it amusing tbh
> 
> That said, what is the point of saying something if you don't care about being understood?! Like, communication is the exchange of information, right? If you don't care whether the other party receives your information correctly, and see considering how your info will be received as nothing more than a tedious chore only to be bothered with around Fe users, then a) how important is that info and b) why bother communicating at all?
> 
> What do you do with Fi users? Just randomly say stuff without thinking about how the other person will receive it and then go along your merry way, leaving a trail of confusion and disaster behind you? I know INTJs, so I know that's not what happens, but how do you ensure you're understood around non-Fe users without constantly anticipating how they'll take what you're saying? What method are you using?


I don't think Fe is bad, but it is hard for me to deal with. Most Fe-egos I know are deeply kind people who wouldn't harm me, but they still have a certain advantage over me in interactions that I am acutely aware of.

My interest in communicating is to impart impersonal knowledge and have it imparted to me. Value judgments are also a factor in the consideration, but I do not consider them as important to communicate. I may be interested in a controversial question, of the sort that some people may make negative assumptions about my intentions in investigating this issue when to me it is purely a Te consideration. This is something that I have come to realize after certain difficulties, and I therefore have a strong self-interest in controlling dissemination of information concerning my thoughts and interests.

Depends on the Fi-user to some extent, but I do watch myself in general. With that said, I have an easier time predicting how Fi-users will deal with the things I said. Owing to me having only 1D Fe, I find that the question of how Fe-egos will take the things I say to be an x-factor, and I also note that they wield significant power to affect the world around me due to their superior social intelligence. I am sure that my paranoia is often unfounded, but part of the point of the vulnerable function is that you are so poorly equipped to handle it properly.


----------



## nhlaholic (Mar 5, 2018)

vhaydenlv said:


> I think what I like about Te-users is that they don't need me. They're busy doing their own stuff, we hang out, no pressure and their very down-to-earth nature is easy. They either like you or they don't. They choose to hang out with you or they don't. They know what they want and will do the work to get it. If they choose you, they choose you, that's it, case closed.


I absolutely relate to this portion of your post, but have tied it to an overarching discomfort with dependency in general. I effectively refuse to be dependent upon anyone and am strongly put off when someone is trying to depend upon me. I seem to have a strong attraction to aloofness. Interestingly, however, I don't attribute this to my MBTI (INFJ). Attachment Theory has gone a long way towards explaining my aversion to even healthy dependency. I admit that I definitely long for healthy inter-dependency but, as soon as step towards it with someone, anxious discomfort typically overwhelms me and I withdraw. Being a child of the 70's during the popularization of hands-off parenting where children of too young an age were left to self-soothe combined with parents who did not encourage emotional expressiveness left me to become very self-reliant early in life to the point where I distrust others to effectively and safely tend to my needs.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Just because IEI has Te PoLR it doesn't mean they can't be "efficient". Too many posts on here resort to stereotypes.

I've typed as Te PoLR for a while now and I have to do practical procedures often. I then have to report the procedure, describe and evaluate it. I seem to do it according to the standards. Others actually ask me for help in it, as I get asked questions a lot from those who are struggling with it. It becomes stressful when dealing with criticism, like when the person comes up to me and says "you're doing it wrong" or tries to push me to be more efficient, because I don't how to. I can only follow the original method and don't like having to think of new ways to do things.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> Just because IEI has Te PoLR it doesn't mean they can't be "efficient". Too many posts on here resort to stereotypes.
> 
> I've typed as Te PoLR for a while now and I have to do practical procedures often. I then have to report the procedure, describe and evaluate it. I seem to do it according to the standards. Others actually ask me for help in it, as I get asked questions a lot from those who are struggling with it. It becomes stressful when dealing with criticism, like when the person comes up to me and says "you're doing it wrong" or tries to push me to be more efficient, because I don't how to. I can only follow the original method and don't like having to think of new ways to do things.


Honestly threads like this are pointless. They’re loaded from the beginning with a false premise of translations between systems.

INFJs aren’t described as vulnerable to work in MBTI. If memory serves me correctly, they’re actually quite the opposite.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Te is super nice. But doesn't look like that in the beggining. From real life experience, my two favourite types should be ESTJ and ENTJ. 

Te is universal, it is a standard definition of logic that everyone can understand. Ti users, including myself, are too peculiar/specific/individual about their logic. Ti is very personal, you have to really "get" the other person. Double Ti could easily be a clash, while Te-Ti can be much more efficient if working together. 

I think it is mostly the Fe/Fi vs Te problem for NF's.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

Antiparticle said:


> Te is super nice. But doesn't look like that in the beggining. From real life experience, my two favourite types should be ESTJ and ENTJ.
> 
> Te is universal, it is a standard definition of logic that everyone can understand. Ti users, including myself, are too peculiar/specific/individual about their logic. Ti is very personal, you have to really "get" the other person. Double Ti could easily be a clash, while Te-Ti can be much more efficient if working together.
> 
> I think it is mostly the Fe/Fi vs Te problem for NF's.


That’s a function, not Ti.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I live with two IxTJs and the Te drives me batshit. There definitely is a level of vulnerability as a part of me almost feels at a disadvantage, like there's some vital piece of human makeup I just lost and will never gain. I don't operate in external systems and logic and order and structures and I don't desire to as to me they feel grossly confining, but at the same time, I feel like there's an inability for me to access them so the dynamic that occurs is defensiveness in the face of TJs when their Te shows itself

I know where the vulnerability stems from... Ni transcends the box, operates outside of it, wants to destroy it, but Te can just feel confining and as if it's attempting to bring Ni perceptions back down to Earth, mutilate their essence...for the INFJ, of course not the INTJ. So on one hand, I may feel weak in the face of strong Te as I can't possibly explain my Ni perceptions in those externally agreed upon logical terms, but on the other hand there may also be a defensiveness. In the past I've thought i was wrong, although not anymore as I understand the complexity of cognition and consciousness


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

DavidH said:


> Honestly threads like this are pointless. They’re loaded from the beginning with a false premise of translations between systems.
> INFJs aren’t described as vulnerable to work in MBTI. If memory serves me correctly, they’re actually quite the opposite.


Yeah someone was using MBTI to explain socionics to the OP, or genuinely though the systems were the same.

Didn't think any type in MBTI was particularly good/bad at work. If you mean Te, it's not even a part of the INFJ functional stack so most people think that the INFJ type doesn't use Te in favour of Ti.



DavidH said:


> That’s a function, not Ti.


You mean one of the vital functions right? They will probably confused by that statement lol. It's like saying "that's a cognitive function not Ti" when you actually mean the functions in socionics which have a different meaning.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Wisteria said:


> DavidH said:
> 
> 
> > That’s a function, not Ti.
> ...


Yeah, I don't know what is not Ti and which function?

I thought the thread was about "INFJs and Te". I personally like it, but kind of had to know "it comes in peace".


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Antiparticle said:


> Yeah, I don't know what is not Ti and which function?
> 
> I thought the thread was about "INFJs and Te". I personally like it, but kind of had to know "it comes in peace".


Ti one of the information elements in socionics. Functions in socionics mean the position of the information element e.g Ti. In MBTI the positions are dominant, auxiliary, tertiary and inferior. In socionics there are 8, to account for each information element. 

This thread was helpful to me when I was new to socionics: https://www.personalitycafe.com/socionics-forum/431850-dimensionality-typing.html (I might even ask the mods to sticky this thread)

^Hopefully gives a more visual explanation. He meant that you weren't describing Ti, but rather one those functions that the table shows e.g Leading, Creative, Vulnerable, Role. Some functions use individualised standards (probably the mobilising function), which is similar to how you just described Ti.

It's like if someone said to me I wasn't describing Si, I was describing how the dominant function works. The way you described Te and Ti was maybe correct according to mbti, but that isn't what socionics Te and Ti is about. I know MBTI is the topic of the thread though, so most people just answered it according to their mbti type.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Antiparticle said:


> Te is super nice. But doesn't look like that in the beggining. From real life experience, my two favourite types should be ESTJ and ENTJ.
> 
> Te is universal, it is a standard definition of logic that everyone can understand. Ti users, including myself, are too peculiar/specific/individual about their logic. Ti is very personal, you have to really "get" the other person. *Double Ti could easily be a clash, while Te-Ti can be much more efficient if working together.
> *
> I think it is mostly the Fe/Fi vs Te problem for NF's.


Not all the time.

Sometimes Ti feels like it gets in the way of Te getting things done, because of all the technical details.
And Te sometimes glosses over the structure that Ti is creating.

It's like Ti will create a dollar out of 100 pennies, and Te will just use a dollar bill. Te does not have time to count of every damn penny under the sun, it does not care, a dollar is a dollar. Ti needs to understand the make up of a dollar, and calculate the exact accurate amount to finally create the dollar. That is probabaly grating to Te, and Te in that sense is probably shallow and misinformed to Ti.

BUT when Ti can provide indepth information about something that is useful to Te, Te might think WOW Ti is amazing. Or Te might just be impressed by Ti's propensity to delve deeply to know so much about one topic, since Te is just trying to get information it can readily apply.
@Vaka even thoug my vulnerable function is not Te, I experience my own PoLR that way as well. So I relate from afar.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> Just because IEI has Te PoLR it doesn't mean they can't be "efficient". Too many posts on here resort to stereotypes.
> 
> I've typed as Te PoLR for a while now and I have to do practical procedures often. I then have to report the procedure, describe and evaluate it. I seem to do it according to the standards. Others actually ask me for help in it, as I get asked questions a lot from those who are struggling with it. It becomes stressful when dealing with criticism, like when the person comes up to me and says "you're doing it wrong"* or tries to push me to be more efficient, because I don't how to.* I can only follow the original method and don't like having to think of new ways to do things.


Interesting, my cousin is ISFJ and Te PoLR and he also does not care to be more efficient. This has resulted in him taking a 7 mile walk home from work instead of using uber, because he doesn't want to go through the process of figuring out how to set up an account, and he has done the walk plenty of times before and it's "fine" -_-.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Lord Pixel said:


> Interesting, my cousin is ISFJ and Te PoLR and he also does not care to be more efficient. This has resulted in him taking a 7 mile walk home from work instead of using uber, because he doesn't want to go through the process of figuring out how to set up an account, and he has done the walk plenty of times before and it's "fine" -_-.


I do care about efficiency, and I haven't done anything like that (not that I can remember). And who knows, maybe he took the walk because he preferred that or needed the exercise.


----------



## L P (May 30, 2017)

Wisteria said:


> I do care about efficiency, and I haven't done anything like that (not that I can remember). And who knows, maybe he took the walk because he preferred that or needed the exercise.


No. He took the walk because he's wanted to be lazy with setting up an account, he didn't want to figure it out. When I finally called an uber _for_ him he got in and then started using uber on his own. But I had to force it on him.


----------

